# Church Fathers



## T.A.G. (Jun 11, 2010)

Where is the cheapest place I can buy the church fathers?
Are there any other smaller sets besides the 30 plus?


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 11, 2010)

Tyler, it depends on what you're looking for. At one end of the scale is the comprehensive Migne edition of the Fathers, which is compose of well over _three hundred_ (yes, that's hundred) volumes. I doubt many private people own this whole set, but the digitization of this collection is landmark. A more specialized type of collection is the _Apostolic Fathers_ collection prepared by J.B. Lightfoot in the 19th Century, which has much material devoted to a few early fathers, such as Clement, Ignatius and Polycarp. There are sets (complete and selections) of individual Fathers, or works on similar topics by various Fathers. In other words, there are quite a few resources. So, in order to provide you with better answers, is there something specific which you are interested in reading? A particular Father whose works you would like to read? A specific time period, or topic? A broad introduction to the fathers? This will make it easier to produce recommendations of what to look for and where.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jun 11, 2010)

I am looking for the 2nd century church fathers mainly


----------



## Casey (Jun 11, 2010)

Amazon.com: Early Christian Fathers (9780664227470): Cyril C. Richardson: Books

Although I got Schaff's church fathers set for only $200 w/ free shipping from Christian Book Distributors. You just have to wait for it to be on sale.


----------



## MarieP (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought the Hendrickson 10-volume Ante-Nicene Church Fathers set earlier this year for $100

The Ante-Nicene Fathers, 10 vols.: Edited By: Alexander Roberts: 9781565630826: Christianbook.com


----------



## T.A.G. (Jun 11, 2010)

MarieP said:


> I bought the Hendrickson 10-volume Ante-Nicene Church Fathers set earlier this year for $100
> 
> The Ante-Nicene Fathers, 10 vols.: Edited By: Alexander Roberts: 9781565630826: Christianbook.com


 
my friend got the ante nicene church fathers the other day for nearly nothing


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 11, 2010)

You can find the whole set of Schaff for free online.....

Welcome to the Christian Classics Ethereal Library! | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

You can pay a relatively small amount for the CD version.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 12, 2010)

The whole set is also fully integrated into Bibleworks 8, which is $350. Of course, that is a fair bit of money. But you do get an enormous number of other resources as well, and Calvin's commentaries and Keil and Delitzsch commentaries are available for free as user files online fully integrable with BW 8.


----------

